# ISO TNT Garlic Knots recipe



## nytxn (Aug 1, 2005)

Anyone have a tried and true recipe for garlic knots?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm not even sure what they are but.. I love GARLIC so I'll wait along with
you for the answer.


----------



## nytxn (Aug 1, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I'm not even sure what they are but.. I love GARLIC so I'll wait along with
> you for the answer.


 
You are in for a treat.


They are little knots of dough, baked and then slathered in salted garlic butter.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 1, 2005)

I can tell you already that I'll love them!  Bread and garlic!!!!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 1, 2005)

I went to a resturant Saturday night that had these & was wondering about them. Next time we go I'll have to try them & see if I can get the recipe.


----------



## ticoterry-EXPAT (Aug 1, 2005)

GARLIC KNOTS
Take a tube of the preformed ready to bake biscuits (?) The kind that pop when opened.
Roll each one into a 3" log and tie into an overhand knot, thats a right over left knot..
Bake as per pkg. instructions...........
When out of oven either dip in a melted butter/garlic mix or slather in garlic butter..
variation: dip in melted butter mixture prior to tying, then bake.........

Enjoy... Expat...


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2005)

Ron, I don't have a tnt recipe for you , but, just a thought. Would a dinner roll recipe work..It has a little more fat and sugar than say a french or hard roll. You would break of pieces of the dough, make a roll then tie a loose knot, let rise, bake  and then maybe coat with your garlic butter? I do have a buttermilk dinner roll recipe from The Bread Bible that might work.. 
kadesma


----------



## nytxn (Aug 1, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Ron, I don't have a tnt recipe for you , but, just a thought. Would a dinner roll recipe work..It has a little more fat and sugar than say a french or hard roll. You would break of pieces of the dough, make a roll then tie a loose knot, let rise, bake and then maybe coat with your garlic butter? I do have a buttermilk dinner roll recipe from The Bread Bible that might work..
> kadesma


 
I'm really looking for an 'authentic' NY Style recipe. I believe they're usually made with pizza dough. The good ones always have a nice chewy crust on them.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm sitting here looking at a menu from the place we went Saturday & they are described as pizza dough tied in a knot with garlic, olive oil, & spices.


----------



## letscook (Aug 1, 2005)

my sister makes these all the time
Take pizza dough and roll out small pieces into a log and the tie in a knot. and bake and when fresh out of the oven  add fresh chopped galic and olive oil and basil (amount to your taste) the more they set the better.  she has no exact measures.  You usually can find the fresh dough in the grocery store.


----------



## nytxn (Aug 1, 2005)

letscook said:
			
		

> You usually can find the fresh dough in the grocery store.


 
I've looked... can't find it here in Austin that I'm aware of.


When I lived in NY, it was easy to find.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 1, 2005)

nytxn, if you have a favorite place to get pizza, ask them if they'll sell you some dough.  I know that several places do around me.  They don't advertise it, but if you ask, they'll sell it to you.  I'd assume that's the type of dough you'd want.


----------



## nytxn (Aug 1, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> nytxn, if you have a favorite place to get pizza, ask them if they'll sell you some dough. I know that several places do around me. They don't advertise it, but if you ask, they'll sell it to you. I'd assume that's the type of dough you'd want.


 
Good idea. I think I'll check into that.


----------



## marmalady (Aug 1, 2005)

If you 'google' garlic knots, you'll get a ton of variations!


----------



## nytxn (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm looking for some tried and true variations from my expert friends here at CF.


----------



## college_cook (Aug 2, 2005)

Well working at the IU food courts for about a year and a half, I was privy to some of the not-so-tasty secrets of many of their dishes.  BUT, one thing that they do VERY well is their garlic knots.  It's just like many of you described, pizza dough in a knot, brush salted garlic butter on them and bake.  They actually brush more butter butter on midway through the baking process however.  Oh, and before I forget, their slated garlic butter contains some dired crushed herbs, and just a little bit of crushed red pepper.  The little bit of spice that it adds really makes a difference.

When they are done baking, they are lightly brushed one final time, then heavily dusted with grated parmesan.

SO good, SO easy, SO inexpensive.


----------



## nytxn (Aug 2, 2005)

They sound yummy, college!


----------



## jkath (Aug 2, 2005)

Those sound great!
I'd suggest cooking the garlic in a garlic baker till it's soft, and then adding that to your butter for a good roasty flavor. I love the idea of adding a bit of red pepper to it too!


----------

